# London coffee festival



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Is anybody attending? I'm currently trying to make arrangements to go down but its work permitting and at such short notice the travel is expensive!

Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I won't be able to make it unfortunately. I would really liked to have gone though. Shame.

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Michael

I am hoping to attend on one of the weekend dates

DM me if you are coming down, I'd like to meet you


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll likely be there on one day, although I'm potentially put off bit that the (rather steep) ticket only seems to give you access for one 'session' of 3 hours - is this correct? Still, I want to support, and if I can justify the time and travel i shall be there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a discount on the Coffee Forums Homepage







http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?174-UK-Coffee-Week-Discount-Code


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent - thanks Glenn. I have just noted that the tickets contribute to project waterfall which is a worthy recipiant. I just wish it was valid for a whole day - that's my real beef! Combined with a London cafe crawl (haven't done one for ages) it should be worth a trip depending on work.


----------



## darren king (Mar 14, 2011)

hope to see you there should be a good event


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

What surprised me about the London Coffee Festival was who wasn't there - no Square Mile, no HasBean, no Bella Barista - few coffee machine manufacturers other than Cimbali, La Marzocco and Ascaso. A surprising number of stalls selling tea, fruit juice and cakes. All in all, rather disappointing.


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got say to say that despite a bit of skepticism on my part - I really enjoyed the festival! I was probably spoiled by having access all day (trade day) and having the chance to be part of the world record team, but my overall impressions were very positive. I hope that plenty of money was raised and that more people got a chance to try amazing coffee for the first time!


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello guys

I'd be interested to know what you all made of Allpress - I know a little about them and visited their cafe / roastery in Shoreditch. Does anyone have an opinion on them and their coffee heritage.

Thanks


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

I have tested some Allpress Redchurch blend and some singles for filter. The Redchurch blend worked best for me, found it to be pleasantly smokey and chocolatey, great with milk. Well worth a try.

They have been very successful in New Zealand and Australia - many wholesale accounts. Don't know the details though.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I did get some great coffee from the guy at Coffee Hit - a 'component' of Square Mile's forthcoming Spring Espresso. I can't remember what it is (the pack is unmarked - anybody know?) but it's great stuff. Also had a good chat with him about the Fracino Piccino, which looks like a good little machine. Just a pity it lacks Italian style - it's a real mess in design terms.


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

RoloD said:


> I did get some great coffee from the guy at Coffee Hit - a 'component' of Square Mile's forthcoming Spring Espresso. I can't remember what it is (the pack is unmarked - anybody know?) but it's great stuff. Also had a good chat with him about the Fracino Piccino, which looks like a good little machine. Just a pity it lacks Italian style - it's a real mess in design terms.


Hey RoloD, that was me you talked to! Glad to hear you enjoyed the coffee.

It is (according to the information I got from Square Mile's Anette) a fully washed Ethiopian coffee from the Limu region, mixed varietal, from the Ibrahim Co-operative, a 500 hectare farm.

Jon


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

JCSweden said:


> Hey RoloD, that was me you talked to! Glad to hear you enjoyed the coffee.
> 
> It is (according to the information I got from Square Mile's Anette) a fully washed Ethiopian coffee from the Limu region, mixed varietal, from the Ibrahim Co-operative, a 500 hectare farm.
> 
> Jon


 Thanks Jon! I did, of course, mean The Coffee Machine not The Coffee Hit. Still enjoying the coffee.


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

RoloD said:


> Thanks Jon! I did, of course, mean The Coffee Machine not The Coffee Hit. Still enjoying the coffee.


No worries. Glad to hear you are enjoying the coffee!


----------

